# Crossfit Explained...



## NbleSavage (Dec 7, 2013)




----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 7, 2013)

Lmfao!!! I love this video


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Dec 7, 2013)

this dude is ****ing great ! Go to his channel and watch all his videos there so hilarious


----------



## grind4it (Dec 7, 2013)

That's some funny shit


----------



## JOMO (Dec 7, 2013)

"Crossfit is ideal for building cardiovascular endurance, or as I like to call it, the ability to lose gains"

Best Line!


----------



## TR90125 (Dec 7, 2013)

Awesome.  This guy is hilarious.


----------



## amore169 (Dec 7, 2013)

I lost count on how many crossfit gyms we have in my home town, and they charge like $100 dollars a month.


----------



## Joliver (Dec 7, 2013)

amore169 said:


> I lost count on how many crossfit gyms we have in my home town, and they charge like $100 dollars a month.



A few in my home town cost $150.  This couple I know pays $300 per month.  A bit much for the gym. 

It will get you in shape, but its seems like a trendy fad.  That isn't to say that it isn't valuable from a strength or conditioning standpoint.  It is hard as hell...but, I have to wade through a BS at my commercial gym anyway.  I just don't know if I can take the frat party that is crossfit.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 7, 2013)

joliver said:


> A few in my home town cost $150.  This couple I know pays $300 per month.  A bit much for the gym.
> 
> It will get you in shape, but its seems like a trendy fad.  That isn't to say that it isn't valuable from a strength or conditioning standpoint.  It is hard as hell...but, I have to wade through a BS at my commercial gym anyway.  I just don't know if I can take the frat party that is crossfit.



If you find a good box then it's not too bad of a program for conditioning. My issue with crossfit is most boxes are ran by people who parrot stuff from corporate. Have you ever researched them? Well the guy who does the WOD's has no experience, training, or certifications worth a damn. Google crossfit and rhabdo or crossfit and Achilles tear. Prime example of some bad shit. They had people doing times deadlifts followed by timed box jumps. One box had 6 members tear an Achilles' tendon on a single day and multiple cases around the country. A navy officer got rhabdo from doing the WOD's and they proceeded to make a video taunting him and flaming him. They do timed olympic lifts which IS FUKKING STUPID!!! Conditioning can be had in a month, I don't see why I'd want to pay $100/month for a membership to condition myself when I have a $130 prowler, unlimited atairs at the stadium at my university, and one big and long ass mother of a hill for a driveway. No thanks. If anyone is interested in crossfit I urge you to do some shopping and find one that is good...most arent


----------



## Joliver (Dec 7, 2013)

Overtraining and tears.  I was pushing really hard a few years ago and tore my tricep (which is rare) and quad.  The longest road to recovery imaginable.  I cant imagine what an Achilles rupture would do to your physical efforts.  Some of those are career enders.


----------



## goodfella (Dec 7, 2013)

LMAO "If your looking to move real fast for a hour, than cross fit is your thing" (shows a picture of nascar) hahahhahahaha

"cross fit is a lifestyle, starts in the gym, then ends on FACEBOOK"! hahahaha this dudes to much lol


----------



## Bell_Ross (Jan 23, 2014)

"Crossfit places a huge emphasis on form, and not needing it"

True story...funny ass shit.


----------



## conan (Jan 23, 2014)

hahaha love this guy's videos.


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 23, 2014)

That is freaking great...... "Live Large and Die Large and leave a Large coffin"  His vids are hysterical....


----------



## zog (Jan 23, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> A navy officer got rhabdo from doing the WOD's and they proceeded to make a video taunting him and flaming him.



Sounds about right. Anybody with the will to push their body is going to injure themselves doing crossfit - especially if they're new to working out.

First time I went, I got pretty bad rhabdo. Vaguely remember instructor yelling, 'MORE REPS THIS TIME THAN LAST TIME! DON'T BE A FAILURE! DON'T WUSS OUT.'
Meanwhile, everybody has terrible form, the people who aren't the types to push themselves still half-ass it, and if you just gave 100%, it's not possible to continually
push out more reps every set. F*ck crossfit. It ruins barbell training for a lot of the new people who end up focusing on weight and speed, when they need technique and form.


Case in point:
Albany crossfit fail




Mark Rippetoe wrote this nice dissection of crossfit


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 24, 2014)

Please God tell me the above video was staged...because how an self-respecting trainer can look at that and not go apeshit is beyond me.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 24, 2014)

I don't know why, but most of this guys videos crack me up.


----------



## CJ (Feb 25, 2014)

Definitely agree that the most important thing in crossfit is the quality of the trainers. The place I go to now will not hesitate to pull a barbell out of your hands or force you to drop weight, or modify the workout if it's above your abilities. My last gym didn't, and...Achille's tear for me. That was a fun 5 months on the disabled list.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 25, 2014)

CJ275 said:


> Definitely agree that the most important thing in crossfit is the quality of the trainers. The place I go to now will not hesitate to pull a barbell out of your hands or force you to drop weight, or modify the workout if it's above your abilities. My last gym didn't, and...Achille's tear for me. That was a fun 5 months on the disabled list.



On the speed AND max deadlift followed by times box jump day??? Yea my cousin got the torn Achilles on that. She wouldn't listen to me about crossfit until after that lol. She's still with them but with a much better box


----------



## CJ (Feb 25, 2014)

For me it was an insane number of boxjumps. I was at around 150 reps when it popped. I was using bad form(rebounding) and the tendon finally gave out. The coach 'kinda' warned me about the rebounds, but obviously in hindsight, I wished he had made me stop. 

I have no ego, teach me. I wish most of the others there felt the same. Geez, the funny videos I could post from that gym!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 25, 2014)

CJ275 said:


> For me it was an insane number of boxjumps. I was at around 150 reps when it popped. I was using bad form(rebounding) and the tendon finally gave out. The coach 'kinda' warned me about the rebounds, but obviously in hindsight, I wished he had made me stop.
> 
> I have no ego, teach me. I wish most of the others there felt the same. Geez, the funny videos I could post from that gym!



Lucky you got a warning. My cousin's 'coach' gave her no such warning. He was pushing her to go for more when it tore


----------



## CJ (Feb 26, 2014)

Quality coaching is SO important, but unfortunately, the vast majority of new crossfitters have no idea if they have a good one or not. And I found that the problem is compounded by the quick newbie gains that accompany the rigorous crossfit programming. They think they've found the holy grail, but then they quickly stall out, or get injured.


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 26, 2014)

I didn't see not one of the fat people touch a bar lol


This was supposed to be quoted with the Albany Barbell video.


----------



## TheLupinator (Feb 26, 2014)

Crossfit is super humble. No one would even know you're in shape until you post about your workout


----------



## CJ (Feb 26, 2014)

^Ha Ha Ha!!! Dude, I had a KILLER wod today! Check out this pic of my sweat marks on the floor!  :-D


----------



## Onrek (Feb 26, 2014)

Haha, that was great. I thought the idea was rad at first until I saw it for the over-commercialized cry for attention that it is.


----------

